# Big Phil knitting machine



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell be something about the "
Big Phil" knitting machine I saw one for sale without a description .


----------



## bomber50 (Aug 29, 2011)

This link has info on Phildar knitting machines including the Big Phil http://www.superbaknitting.com/p/phildar-machine-tricoter-modelles.html


----------



## corayer (Oct 18, 2012)

how do i put stitches on my machine


----------



## corayer (Oct 18, 2012)

where can i purchase a book that will help me work my big phil knittihg machine


----------



## corayer (Oct 18, 2012)

hoow do i thread my big phile knitting machine


----------



## corayer (Oct 18, 2012)

how do i put stitches on my big phil knitting machine


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

corayer said:


> where can i purchase a book that will help me work my big phil knittihg machine


This site has a free pdf manual you can download;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php

scroll down its near the end of the right column.


----------



## shady1230 (Sep 16, 2012)

They are a 9mm machine they will use sports yarn and a woster weight yarn. Also are a manual machine no electronics involved. bond has a lot of patterns that can be used on this type of needle bed


----------

